

Will China Colonize and Incorporate Siberia? (2012) - bsullivan01
http://hir.harvard.edu/will-china-colonize-and-incorporate-siberia

======
memracom
History shows that most emigrants identify more closely with their new country
than with the ethnic group from which they originated, when it comes to
politics. Especially in such a multi-ethnic country as Russia. The children of
these immigrants will learn Russian, play with Russian kids and absorb a whole
lot of Russian culture. When they visit the old country, it will seem rather
quaint, and remind them of their parents. In other words, China will seem old-
fashioned and Russia will seem more modern.

This suggests that there is at least as much of a risk that Siberia/Russia
will incorporate Northern China. In a fight, there is no telling who will win,
because it is very hard to predict how an ethnic group will divide. A
detailled study of World War II will show you that the Nazis had the support
of an English SS regiment (in other words English citizens who went to sign up
with the 3rd Reich rather than the British Army) and similar splits in every
single ethnic group in Eastern Europe in the area where the battles were
fought.

In addition, a similar emigration is happening to North America. Vancouver BC
now has 30% Chinese speaking population and the concept of Chinatown has
become laughable. There are shops and restaurants with Chinese signs in every
neighborhood of the city and Caucasians like myself often find ourselves in a
visible minority. And we are learning Mandarin as well, just in case.

